# Carpet bugs are stubborn



## youngmb (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello, We noticed what we believe are tiny carpet bugs in the carpet of a hall closet. They're nowhere else in the house, but I cannot seem to eradicate them from this closet. Here's what I've done so far.

1. Removed and disposed of the carpet in the closet. 
2. Sprayed Ortho Home Defense Max in closet (it lists carpet bugs on label).
3. Caulked every seam and crack in the closet floor, including where the hardwood floor of the hallway meets the closet.
4. Set off 5 defoggers around the house, including one in the closet.
5. Sprinkled Borax around the closet floor.
Still, every couple days I sweep up about 50 dead bugs in the closet. They're nowhere else except the closet. Is there something I'm missing or another solution that would work?
Thanks very much,
Bill


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

You mention the problem area is in a closet. Try cedar hangers or moth balls in the closet area. They still have a food source, your clothes. Just a suggestion.


Most people prefer the cedar smell as opposed to the moth ball smell.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Do you have a picture? Where are you in general?

They may be coming from the outside.

What is on the other side of the wall?

Is there a light fixture? Or pipes?


Is there clothing that is rarely used that could be shielding eggs?


https://entomology.ca.uky.edu/ef601


----------



## youngmb (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for your reply! I'm including two pics. 
We are located in central NJ about 5 miles from the ocean.
Our house is two stories, on a crawlspace.
The closet is located on the first floor, in the front of the house. 
It is bordered by a bathroom on the right, and staircase to the left. The stairs go up half way, then a landing, then turn the opposite way and go over the closet. So both the left side and the back of the closet are bordered by the stair cavity.
We don’t use the closet for clothes. I’ve installed wire shelving and we use it to store pantry items like canned goods, sealed paper towels, toilet paper etc. The only fabric type things in there are a kids backpack and a couple umbrellas which I just removed.
I hope these two pics of the closet and the critters make them identifiable.
Thanks very much!
Bill


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

did you check under that closet ?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'd check in every item, since thay have already cost you much time. I can't tell what the pink item is, a jacket or a backpack, but, check the seams.


My first real job involved checking packages in a Health Food store for bugs that came along for the ride.


There is a clear type of fly tape, no color, that comes in sheets. If you lay that along the edges of the closet, at least, you would know where they are coming from. There are cheaper versions at Walmart.


https://www.amazon.com/Garsum-Windo...T3W3VNW5J9V&psc=1&refRID=N1R6217T8T3W3VNW5J9V



A lot of bugs are becoming resistant to pesticides, nowadays.


I was surprised to find a cluster of sowbugs in the middle of the carpeted floor. They had apparently come from a pipe leak 10 feet away in a closet.


----------



## youngmb (Dec 29, 2011)

I thought I’d provide an update since everyone has been so helpful. I was following up on the suggestions and removing things from the closet. Most of the dead carpet bugs were on the right rear floor of the closet. Also, I noticed some bugs inside of a plastic crate on the floor which suggested maybe they fell from above? As I removed things from the shelving above that area, there were four unopened boxes of spaghetti stacked on each other. One of the middle boxes had what looked like pasta dust all over it which was odd. It wasn’t expired food, all the expiration dates were next year. There were bugs on it, and after removing them, I noticed on the shelf below that, a kids board game that must have had 200 dead carpet bugs on top of it. I’m not sure if they would feed off dry pasta, but the concentration seemed to be there. I’ve already caulked every crack and seam in the closet but I’m guessing they may have established themselves and been hatching in there? Anyway, everything is out of the closet and I’ll monitor it. Just wanted to provide an update and say thank you!


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

Do you have carpet bugs or bed bugs? Not sure I know the difference but both are difficult to eliminate.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

youngmb said:


> I thought I’d provide an update since everyone has been so helpful. I was following up on the suggestions and removing things from the closet. Most of the dead carpet bugs were on the right rear floor of the closet. Also, I noticed some bugs inside of a plastic crate on the floor which suggested maybe they fell from above? As I removed things from the shelving above that area, there were four unopened boxes of spaghetti stacked on each other. One of the middle boxes had what looked like pasta dust all over it which was odd. It wasn’t expired food, all the expiration dates were next year. There were bugs on it, and after removing them, I noticed on the shelf below that, a kids board game that must have had 200 dead carpet bugs on top of it. I’m not sure if they would feed off dry pasta, but the concentration seemed to be there. I’ve already caulked every crack and seam in the closet but I’m guessing they may have established themselves and been hatching in there? Anyway, everything is out of the closet and I’ll monitor it. Just wanted to provide an update and say thank you!



The pasta dust is what they leave while munching.:smile:They can come with the food, esp if organic. If you buy something without preservatives, check for the dust at the bottom of the plastic bag. They've gotten better but, it still is there at times from the bugs the package is carrying,


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

youngmb said:


> Thanks for your reply! I'm including two pics.
> We are located in central NJ about 5 miles from the ocean.
> Our house is two stories, on a crawlspace.
> The closet is located on the first floor, in the front of the house.
> ...


Nice to meet you!

Those look like Dermestid "carpet beetles" which feed on dead animal or plant material. If that's what they are, it means you have something there for them to eat, which based on prior comments suggests your stored pasta. They'll also go after dried cat or dog food, insects in a bug collection (to my once-upon-a-time junior bug-geek's heartbreak :crying even things like grain-based rodent killers, etc or even lint. 

I'd gather up and toss out anything that's plant or animal based that's not in a can or tightly sealed wrapper. If there's something you just hate to part with, you can put it in the freezer and kill the bugs, then re-wrap them, nice and tight, or put in a tupperware thingie.

I concur with @Nik333's advice to avoid bug killers as much as possible, for all the reasons she suggests, plus easing of pain on your wallet. 

Illustrated below is a larva, which looks like a fuzzy caterpillar. If you find those, or obvious shed skins, that's your bug.

Let us know how it goes and always glad to help! :vs_cool:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

LS-6 said:


> Do you have carpet bugs or bed bugs? Not sure I know the difference but both are difficult to eliminate.


Carpet beetles are critters with chewing mouthparts that chew up organic stuff, but don't bite people or live animals.

Bed bugs are critters with a hypodermic needle for a mouth that literally drink your blood; there are relatives that go after other animals. 

Both are small, hidden, and tough as nails, but they can be eradicated.

If you sneeze on chewed "pasta dust" it's likely carpet beetles. If you wake up in the morning (or during the night) with what look like mosquito bites, in spite of no skeeters in your house, likely bedbugs.

If the Devil says, "Whaddya have, fella? Bedbugs or carpet beetles?" take the carpet beetles . . . . :devil3:


----------



## blu878 (Jan 15, 2016)

Has anyone here ever tried Diatomaceous earth to get rid of carpet beetles? 

I have an infestation and was going to try it until I read that I should use a respirator and goggles. The last thing I want to do is end up in a doctor's office so now I'm hesitant. But it sounds like it should kill them.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I just read the thread again. I hope you threw out all food that you bombed & washed any clothing.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

blu878 said:


> Has anyone here ever tried Diatomaceous earth to get rid of carpet beetles?
> 
> I have an infestation and was going to try it until I read that I should use a respirator and goggles. The last thing I want to do is end up in a doctor's office so now I'm hesitant. But it sounds like it should kill them.


This sounds like you're assuming they're in a carpet. 

D-earth works great if you can vacuum regularly. If not, not so good.


----------

